# rockhounds/hidden treasure



## Fishkiss (Sep 13, 2012)

Are there any others on here who collect rocks minerals and crystals.I mean specifically travel to certain areas just too mine or dig for earths hidden treasures.if so I would like to hear from ya.maybe we can trade info or go play on the dirt together...


----------



## DonnyDerelict (Apr 22, 2014)

That actually sounds like fun! I've picked up cool lookin rocks before, but I've never gone anywhere just to find em. Where ya at?


----------

